
US Army Will Study ‘Metamaterials’ Collected by UFO Study Group - cyanbane
https://www.defenseone.com/technology/2019/10/army-partners-ufo-researchers-study-active-camouflage-and-other-sci-fi-tech/160815/
======
pavelrub
IMO this isn't particularly news worthy. It's some small unit in the Army
doing some minor collaboration with a questionable group of people on a
pseudosceintific subject. The US military and government have a very long
history of doing things like this, with zero results.

~~~
typeformer
No offence but honestly your comment is perhaps the thing that isn't really
that interesting...

------
typeformer
I'd just like to say this to all the super-smart skeptics on hackernews who
think they are experts on just about everything including the UFO/ET topic,
you're wrong, and that's okay, it's really okay. Your world is about to get
very exciting soon as the smart money has already positioned its self to grab
the trillion-dollar opportunities in this emerging space (no pun intended).
Peter Thiel, although a certified jerk, is also one of the first VC's to
educate himself on exotic ET originated metamaterials, others will follow
shortly...

[https://www.businessinsider.com/peter-thiel-vc-firm-
founders...](https://www.businessinsider.com/peter-thiel-vc-firm-founders-
fund-hereticon-conference-immortality-ufo-2019-10)

~~~
trentlott
Fun how there isn't in any information that would be relevant to actual
materials scientists

No properties, no pictures, no masses collected for these amazing 'found'
materials, nada

Peter Thiel can spend his money on whatever he wants, I guess. I'm not
concerned

Polymers and inorganic complexes can do a lot of really interesting things
that are counter-intuitive (ie becoming insoluble on heating, robust
mechanical behavior), but they're expensive and require mildly annoying
synthesis in some cases

If we have to harvest magic dust from a meteor or perform some complex
synthesis to get it to work, it won't be any more widespread than specialty
PNIPAM copolymers

